# Reset Carte Mère G4



## devilfrombrussel (21 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous!

J'ai un de ces problèmes avec mon G4 733 assez agaçant!!! 
Souvent quand il y a une coupure de courant (aujourd'hui c'était une de secteur) mon mac ne repond plus après que le courant ai été remis....
J'appuie sur le boton de démarage: rien! (si ce n'est que la petite lampe s'allume comme même)
J'appuie sur le boton Reste : rien!
J'appuie sur le boton Programateur : rien!    

Bref c'est agacant au plus au poin!  Lorsque je l'avais amener chez le réparateur, il m'avait di qu'il avait simplement du faire un Reset de la Carte Mère....

Et comme ca m'amuse pa de devoir encore payer        si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer la démarche à suivre pour faire le Reset de la carte mère ce serai SUPER COOL!!!!


----------



## azerty (21 Novembre 2003)

une petite reecherche avec simplement "reset" (simple , noooon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) t'aurait donné  ça ...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (21 Novembre 2003)

haaa merci 

Mais j'ai la meilleur des excuses au monde.... pour aller sur le forum j'étais sur un PC avec i explorer..... et tout le monde sait comment les programmes microsoft fonctionnent bien!!!!!


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (21 Novembre 2003)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> haaa merci
> 
> Mais j'ai la meilleur des excuses au monde.... pour aller sur le forum j'étais sur un PC avec i explorer..... et tout le monde sait comment les programmes microsoft fonctionnent bien!!!!!



Je vois pas le rapport...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (21 Novembre 2003)

Vash | Love &amp a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport...




T'es vraiment sur????


----------

